# Lets organize a game event (tournament?)



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2014)

Haven't quite figured out the specifics, but I think a tournament for a free to play game like Hearthstone, DOTA 2 or even League of Legends could be kinda fun. We could probably arrange some prizes pretty easily, as well. Of course it doesn't _have_ to be one of those three, it could even be something like Counterstrike. As long as it's free to play, so anyone can join in, I'd imagine any game would be okay.

I'm thinking that starting with Hearthstone wouldn't be a terrible idea, though, just to see how it works. What do you say? A show of hands is all I need right now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2014)

That certainly sounds like a fun idea, and it's been done with e.g. Pokemon before.

Organizing it will be difficult given the timezones and personal life schedules of participants, plus team games will be complicated since all (usually 5 per team) people need to be present, though. We'd either have to find a F2P game that lends itself to 1v1 or get creative with how to handle team games


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

We should do the original StarCraft!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> We should do the original StarCraft!



For the record

When we're talking "free", do we assume to stay within the limits of legality?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess...



I mean, I still have my copy lying around somewhere.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> For the record
> 
> When we're talking "free", do we assume to stay within the limits of legality?



Well, obviously, we can't condone piracy of any kind. 

**


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 7, 2014)

DOTA2 or Hearthstone sound good

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome idea. Make a thread for nominations then add a poll once we have enough.

If there's any kind of prize involved, you probably don't want to do MOBAs. Whoever fucks up is going to be an anchor to their team and people will get pissed.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

Fisticuffs 1v1 tournaments in Dark Souls.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 7, 2014)

We should finish the pokemon tournament before we start another one 

It would be nice to have a actual yugioh tournament too.


----------



## Simon (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm all for a Hearthstone tournament.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 7, 2014)

Blacklight: Retribution Free-for-all?

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Adventure Time Battle Party.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2014)

> It would be nice to have a actual yugioh tournament too.



That would have been nice ...


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2014)

More suggestions? A poll? I'd get the ball rolling but since Velocity started this I would imagine she'd like to organize it herself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd go for: 

Team Fortress 2.

Left 4 Dead.

Killing Floor.

Warcraft 3.

Unreal Tournament 2004.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2014)

TF2 is going to be the most fun.

We should do payload. Winning team gets sparkles for a month or two. Best out of 3?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2014)

i'm totally in for this


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, that's right.

Vanilla TF2 is F2P now, correct?   I'd be down if it was Vanilla.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 11, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Oh, that's right.
> 
> Vanilla TF2 is F2P now, correct?   I'd be down if it was Vanilla.



No, TF2 in general is free to play. You can play vanilla via joining vanilla servers, but the entire game has been free for years now (on PC).


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 11, 2014)

Velocity said:


> A show of hands is all I need right now.



.

*Shows those hands*

:WOW


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2014)

It is gonna be individual or team-centered game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Haven't quite figured out the specifics, but I think a tournament for a free to play game like Hearthstone, DOTA 2 or even League of Legends could be kinda fun. We could probably arrange some prizes pretty easily, as well. Of course it doesn't _have_ to be one of those three, it could even be something like Counterstrike. As long as it's free to play, so anyone can join in, I'd imagine any game would be okay.
> 
> I'm thinking that starting with Hearthstone wouldn't be a terrible idea, though, just to see how it works. What do you say? A show of hands is all I need right now.



Hearthstone? I'm up for that.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, I put up a poll. Feel free to nominate other F2P games.

We haven't even decided if we're just doing a NF playoff or an actual tournament, if it's individual or team-based, but since replies are dwindling I figured I'd put something to vote on now. Dota is absolutely NOT balanced around 1on1 engagements and it would be very hard to come up with enough 5-man teams. I think Hearthstone is a bad idea because people who have been playing for a while will have vastly superior collections to tap into. TF2 offers no inherent advantage to veterans (beyond the benefits of knowing the game) and payload is a crapton of fun to play. I think we should just do that.

Those are my two cents.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not much of a competitor because I suck and I Know my place in the bottom tier but I'll cheer you all on from the sidelines.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Bos give me that free copy of SC


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

man the only copy I had of TF2 was on Xbox and I sold my box 

It's free on steam?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2014)

Vanilla TF2, right? Not the stupid crap they started making halfway class updates?

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

What stupid crap?

Payload TF2.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 20, 2014)

Are we on a 5 year completion plan?

I get the feeling this'll never amount to anything.  



krory said:


> I'm not much of a competitor because I suck and I Know my place in the bottom tier but I'll cheer you all on from the sidelines.



I'll draw fire and make the sacrifice play so you can finish them off.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd love to do something but we have 6 votes on this poll and we can't even agree on what game to play :/


----------



## Velocity (Aug 24, 2014)

Eh screw it, we'll make a Hearthstone one. I'll get a thread up later today. If we only get a small number of people we can always try round robin or something.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 24, 2014)

Hearthstone?  I do not know this Hearthstone you speak of.  :WOW

*GOOGLES*

Is it a time and chance, dice roll, card game similar to yu-gi-oh? 

Will have to check it out.


----------



## Xin (Aug 26, 2014)

League of Legends turnament.


----------

